# Weird thoughts and slipping 'in and out' of it (TW)



## Manicplant (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey,
first of i'm really happy that i found this forum and happy to know i'm not alone with this 

so here's a bit of backstory:
i used to have DR when i was around 16, you know the time when you start thinking about the deeper aspects of life/the world. 
But i got it under control, since then my anxiety got worse and worse and after i had a severe panic attack around a month ago, DR hit me again..

so right now i'm having these weird thoughts and it just so hard to deal with them,
i'm thinking like 'what if i'm the only person in this world?' 'what if others 'know' stuff i don't' etc..
of course deep down i know that i'm not the only person in the world but those thoughts mixed with anxiety and DR feel so scarily real..

i have phases where i slip out of DR and i keep thinking to myself: 'how the hell did i think/ 'believe' this crap?' 'how am i even questioning silly stuff like that ?'

then i slip back into DR and those thoughts feel so real again..

i also haven an intense fear of being schizophrenic and those thoughts make me feel crazy..

does anyone else have similar thoughts ? or does anyone else also slip in and out of DR or DP?


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

some people's symptoms fluctuate in intensity. this seems to be more common for those whose dp is rooted in anxiety, like yours seems to be. being schizophrenic is no "worse" than any other mental illness can be, and you don't need to be afraid. but on top of that, you are aware that these thoughts/feelings aren't true, even when they feel true. "deep down i know that i'm not the only person in the world" -- this is something akin to "reality testing". you still have a concept about what is or isn't true, that is not based solely on gut feeling. this is something that does not appear in schizophrenics. I can understand why you're afraid. schizophrenia gets an exceptionally bad reputation in popular media. it's not automatically any worse or "crazier" than anything else.

I know it's a really scary thing in general. I'm certainly not saying you're not allowed to be afraid. I do think you don't need to be, though.


----------



## Manicplant (Dec 13, 2016)

tfiio said:


> some people's symptoms fluctuate in intensity. this seems to be more common for those whose dp is rooted in anxiety, like yours seems to be. being schizophrenic is no "worse" than any other mental illness can be, and you don't need to be afraid. but on top of that, you are aware that these thoughts/feelings aren't true, even when they feel true. "deep down i know that i'm not the only person in the world" -- this is something akin to "reality testing". you still have a concept about what is or isn't true, that is not based solely on gut feeling. this is something that does not appear in schizophrenics. I can understand why you're afraid. schizophrenia gets an exceptionally bad reputation in popular media. it's not automatically any worse or "crazier" than anything else.
> 
> I know it's a really scary thing in general. I'm certainly not saying you're not allowed to be afraid. I do think you don't need to be, though.


thank you for your reply, calms me down a bit : )


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm glad it helped a little. I'm happy to talk (well, type) whenever.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Manicplant said:


> Hey,
> first of i'm really happy that i found this forum and happy to know i'm not alone with this
> 
> so here's a bit of backstory:
> ...


Its common DP/DR existential obsessive thinking...

Its very normal to experience this weird deep type of thinking and for it to be disturbing when going through DP/DR...The schizophrenic thing is very normal as well...I think we have all on here experienced that fearful obsession at one stage or another...It stems from the fear of loosing your mind which is every DP/DR sufferers worst fear...

You are in fact VERY VERY SANE!!!


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Manicplant said:


> Hey,
> first of i'm really happy that i found this forum and happy to know i'm not alone with this
> 
> so here's a bit of backstory:
> ...


I get the same thing. You know the thoughts are not real, but they still come up and feels real even if you don't believe in them. It's so frustrating because you know how stupid the thoughts are but still they affect you. I think they come from the subconscious mind or something... it's weird.


----------



## Dawn47 (Dec 17, 2016)

Manicplant said:


> Hey,
> first of i'm really happy that i found this forum and happy to know i'm not alone with this
> 
> so here's a bit of backstory:
> ...


Hi there, I am new here. I definitely relate to these thoughts.. I often obsess about reality what is "real" what feels real etc. DP/DR also started around age 16, I am now 24. Is there anything you are finding helpful?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

This slipping in and out is pretty common. I think what I would try to do is work on extending the duration of the times you are feeling more "real" - you can do this by keeping busy, occupying your mind, and being sociable. If you can drag out the good times even a little, you will feel better overall and hopefully diminish the strange thinking to where it's just fleeting and not taking over your day. That's what people with DPDR are always having to work on - their downtime. That's when our minds wander and drift off in strange directions. A lot of people choose to really nip it in the bud, too. "I'm thinking bizarre shit? Right, time to go and do ___ " whatever it may be. Good luck to you.


----------



## Manicplant (Dec 13, 2016)

Chicane said:


> This slipping in and out is pretty common. I think what I would try to do is work on extending the duration of the times you are feeling more "real" - you can do this by keeping busy, occupying your mind, and being sociable. If you can drag out the good times even a little, you will feel better overall and hopefully diminish the strange thinking to where it's just fleeting and not taking over your day. That's what people with DPDR are always having to work on - their downtime. That's when our minds wander and drift off in strange directions. A lot of people choose to really nip it in the bud, too. "I'm thinking bizarre shit? Right, time to go and do ___ " whatever it may be. Good luck to you.


thank you  i will try my best, i mean after all those are just thoughts, if is stop applying meaning to them, they will go away (hopefully)

i am so happy that i found this forum : )


----------

